# 9 month old little guy



## Minushka (11 mo ago)

Hello.
yesterday evening I got my little 9 month old boy. I don’t know if the was handfed. I got him from a store that sells tropical animals. At first he was very scared and sat in the same spot for hours. I talk to him and sing for him quietly. But I feel like he is so scared of me. I tried to feet him blueberries from outside the cage but as soon as my hand touches the cage he freaks out or hisses. I don’t know what to do. I know it’s only been 24 hours but I’m so scared that he doesn’t like me and that he will never get used to me or trust me. I could really use some tips. I have never had a cockatiel before. I just want him to be happy and feel safe around me


----------



## DLP (11 mo ago)

Minushka said:


> Hello.
> yesterday evening I got my little 9 month old boy. I don’t know if the was handfed. I got him from a store that sells tropical animals. At first he was very scared and sat in the same spot for hours. I talk to him and sing for him quietly. But I feel like he is so scared of me. I tried to feet him blueberries from outside the cage but as soon as my hand touches the cage he freaks out or hisses. I don’t know what to do. I know it’s only been 24 hours but I’m so scared that he doesn’t like me and that he will never get used to me or trust me. I could really use some tips. I have never had a cockatiel before. I just want him to be happy and feel safe around me


There are people on this site who know far more than I do. However, assuming he was not handfed and acclimated to people (and being hand fed does not assure a bird is comfortable with hands or people) and overlooking his need to acclimate to a new environment, I hand taming, and taming a cockatiel takes a few months but is quite doable. I would not be the last bit concerned he will not like you. He needs time to adjust to a new environment and a new person. Please watch the videos on this site about gaining a bird's trust and hand taming. It's well worth the time and gives you an insight as to the time line and what to expect.. Best of luck with your new friend.


----------



## Shelltomlin (11 mo ago)

He is hand shy. Coming from a pet store he’s probably been handled too hard or who knows. It takes time. And a lot of it. It has taken nine months for mine to trust me. And they still squawk and try to bite and hiss. Just let him sit on your shoulder. Don’t try to handle him too much just yet. Talk to him. Let him learn that he can trust you first. And just stick with it everyday. Time out of the cage. Proper diet. And at least 12 hours at night of being covered. With birds it just takes time. I hope this helps. If you need more help just let me know. I will more than happy to.


----------



## Minushka (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much for your advice! He slept so quietly last night but today he is screaming so much. It breaks my heart


----------



## Minushka (11 mo ago)

I’m really scared to let him out of the cage. Since he doesn’t seem to be comfortable in his cage yet. Don’t want him to NOT have a safe space to go if I let him out in my room


----------



## Shelltomlin (11 mo ago)

Minushka said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! He slept so quietly last night but today he is screaming so much. It breaks my heart


Screaming is what they do. They are very vocal birds especially the males. Females are more quiet.


----------



## Minushka (11 mo ago)

Shelltomlin said:


> Screaming is what they do. They are very vocal birds especially the males. Females are more quiet.


It just sounds like he is unhappy when he screams that’s why I’m worried😂


----------



## Shelltomlin (11 mo ago)

Minushka said:


> It just sounds like he is unhappy when he screams that’s why I’m worried😂


I know it may sound silly. But sing to him. Very softly. That’s how I earned the trust with one of mine. And it puts him to sleep. He fluffs up and his little feet get warm. Also make sure you have enough foraging toys and enrichment toys for him. Things they he can shred. They love to make messes. Also, don’t use wooden dowels it will give him bumble foot. Get different perches. I feed mine seed, pellet and roudybush. Plus fruit and veggies. And they love the grain oats everyday. Millet is a once a month treat.


----------



## Minushka (11 mo ago)

Shelltomlin said:


> I know it may sound silly. But sing to him. Very softly. That’s how I earned the trust with one of mine. And it puts him to sleep. He fluffs up and his little feet get warm. Also make sure you have enough foraging toys and enrichment toys for him. Things they he can shred. They love to make messes. Also, don’t use wooden dowels it will give him bumble foot. Get different perches. I feed mine seed, pellet and roudybush. Plus fruit and veggies. And they love the grain oats everyday. Millet is a once a month treat.


Thank u❤


----------



## simslaurel047 (12 mo ago)

Minushka said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! He slept so quietly last night but today he is screaming so much. It breaks my heart


To bond with mine, I did as I always did with my exotic critters. I sat next to their cage and read outloud, but softly. (Read for a minimum of 15 minutes at a time.) I kept a radio playing softly throughout the day and covered the cage at night. Millet sprays are hard for them to resist. Clip a two inch piece of a millet spray to the inside of his cage. Once he looks forward to having the millet, then offer it by hand, from the outside at first.
Whistle a short but catchy tune, repeatedly... every time you pass by his cage. (about 6-10 notes) This will be your "flock call". He'll become comfortable with it. .
Be patient. He has lost everything he was familiar with, and needs time to accept his brand new life.


----------



## Beak (Sep 16, 2021)

Minushka said:


> Hello.
> yesterday evening I got my little 9 month old boy. I don’t know if the was handfed. I got him from a store that sells tropical animals. At first he was very scared and sat in the same spot for hours. I talk to him and sing for him quietly. But I feel like he is so scared of me. I tried to feet him blueberries from outside the cage but as soon as my hand touches the cage he freaks out or hisses. I don’t know what to do. I know it’s only been 24 hours but I’m so scared that he doesn’t like me and that he will never get used to me or trust me. I could really use some tips. I have never had a cockatiel before. I just want him to be happy and feel safe around me


What you got his cage all decked out was spraying meal and treats and even a rope to chew on. Sounds to me that he was not hand fed By the breeder. the breeder
What was told to me years ago as to what the cockatiels eat all I want stuff until about 7 o’clock at night. Remove all the food from the cage but of course leave the water. The next morning , turn the light on every dark and make sure he has water and then take a spray of meet and hold it in your hand and let him go for it from outside the cage. Do not put your hand in the cage obviously. He should come over and nibble on the millet. This is a good sign if he does not wait another hour or so and try to get in before you go to work, if you do so. If he doesn’t eat then some people say to wait until you come home from work and then provide to Miller again. Other people say to put the food back in the cage and then try again the next day. Once he starts nibbling with You holding the millet in your hand; That shows he trusts you. Keep this up for a while and then try a holding the millet justinside the cage.
It’s very important not to chase him with the millet. When your first start hold it outside of the cage so he could chew on through the cage. When you hold it inside the cage hold it near the door with the door open and let him come to it. If you work all day feed him in the morning and then when you get home from work eight or 10 hours later offer the millet. Go slow because he was never hand tamed, good luck, before you buy a bird you should always make sure that it likes you and will get up on your finger without biting the heck out of you. Remember do not wear a baseball cap with a bill around your bird it construuse the bill as a beak, a huge beak. Also never points your finger at a bird because that is considered aggressive Action to most birds. Good luck with your new feathered friend if he doesn’t take them down I would contact the pet store and explain that you paid good money for a bird that you expected to be hand teams and it wasn’t


----------

